#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-02
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> .
<IzaneFG> :D
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-04
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: bjr
<ongolaBoy> tr3v0r: hello
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-05
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> Bonjour
<IzaneFG> bonjour!
<ariado> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<Clotaire> Bonjour Ongola Boy
<Clotaire> some one can help me?
<ongolaBoy> Clotaire: salut
<ongolaBoy> ça dépend. que veux tu  ?
<Clotaire> merci d'avance
<Clotaire> Je suis aller dans la fenetre de connexion , j'ai changé la session par défaut qui était ''ubuntu'' pour ''user define session''
<Clotaire> quand je redemarre ma machine plus aucun menu ne s'affiche
<Clotaire> ni tableau de bord, ni barre lateralle
<ongolaBoy> quelle version d'ubuntu ?
<Clotaire> 11.04
<ongolaBoy> GNOME comme bureau ?
<Clotaire> oui
<ongolaBoy> hum.. qu'on se comprenne bien. Quand tu parles de "fenêtre de connexion" tu parles de l'interface de connexion au démarrage ?
<ongolaBoy> celle qui permet de choisir un utilisateur ?
<Clotaire> non!!!
<Clotaire> pour y acceder, tu vas dans système=>administration=>fenetres de connexion.
<Clotaire> dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre j'ai selectionner ''user defined session'' comme session par defaut
<ongolaBoy> à mon avis tu as choisis un compte qui n'existait pas .. ou du moins un compte 'squelette'
<ongolaBoy> et donc par défaut, tu n'es plus dans la session créée à l'origine
<ongolaBoy> et apparemment, tu n'as créé qu'un seul utilisateur dans ton système 'ubuntu'
<Clotaire> oui
<Clotaire> oui
<ongolaBoy> si c'est donc possible, repart dans ce menu et resélectionne 'ubuntu' comme utilisateur par défaut
<ongolaBoy> mais comme le menu n'apparait pas
<Clotaire> le probleme c'est que le tableau supérieur ne s'affiche plus, donc pas possible de modifier les paramètre systèmes en mode graphique
<ongolaBoy> tu peux d'abord taper "ALT+F2"
<ongolaBoy> et dans la boîte de dialogue tu vas taper "gdmsetup"
<ongolaBoy> c'est le nom du programme qui contrôle cet affichage
<Clotaire> j'essaie maintenan
<Clotaire> malheureusement aucune boite de dialogue ne s'affiche
<ongolaBoy> as-tu d'abord exécuter  "ALT+F2" ? c'est une combinaison de deux touches... j'espère qu'on s'est d'abord compris ici
<ongolaBoy> ?
<Clotaire> oui tres bien
<ongolaBoy> et lorsque tu exécutes gdmsetup, qu'est-ce qu'on dit ?
<Clotaire> j'appuis d'abord sur ''ALT'' je maintiens ensuite j'appuis sur ''F3''
<ongolaBoy> j'ai dis F2 !!! F2 !!
<Clotaire> oui ''F2'' c'est ce que j'ai fait
<Clotaire> mais aucune boite de dialogue ne s'affiche
<Clotaire> apparemment la disparution de la barre de menu affecte aussi cette commande
<Clotaire> j'ai trouvé la solution
<Clotaire> whaouu
<Clotaire> etant donné que en selectionant ''userd define session'' comme session par defaut
<Clotaire> et que la combinaison ALT+F2 ne réagit pas, j'ai créé un lanceur sur le bureau
<Clotaire> avec type ''application dans un terminal''
<Clotaire> commande ''gdmsetup''
<Clotaire> comme tu m'a indiqué
<Clotaire> une icone s'est affiché sur le bureau portant gdmsetup
<Clotaire> en double cliquant dessus, la boite de rdialogue parametre de la fenetre de connexion s'est à nouveau afficher
<Clotaire> et j'ai selectionner ''ubuntu'' comme session par defaut
<Clotaire> maitenant je vais redemarer ma machine pour voir le resultat
<Clotaire> je te refais signe juste apres
<ongolaBoy> DjiaThink: psst.. c'est dans #barcamp-cm  ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-06
<noa3eme> bsr toul mond !!!!!!
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-30
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-31
<swell> bonjour!
<ongolaBoy> bonjour jeune homme :)
<swell> ongolaBoy: alors ton séjour ca se passe bien?
<ongolaBoy> swell: ça va jusqu'ici...:)
<septox1> testing from thunderbird
<ongolaBoy> ah. oui.. j'allais te demander justement .. depuis qques jours je vois que tu as un compte sur ta machine 'thunderbi'
<septox1> oui oui
<septox1> il y a une fonction qui est en principe encore beta sous 14 (mais qu'on peut deja tester) et qui sera released avec thunderdird 15
<septox1> qui permet de chatter irc , tweets et autres instant messanging
<septox1> infos ici http://seeseekey.net/blog/10009 (en allemand)
<septox1> mais il utilisent http://www.instantbird.com/ en dessous apparement
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-01
<ongolaBoy> septox: juste pour info http://premier-samedi.org/ .. j'y serais dès 14h :)
<ongolaBoy> et http://www.parinux.org/content/premier-samedi-du-4-aout-2012
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-03
<swell> bonjour le monde :)
<christmat> hi
<christmat> swel
<christmat> swell
<christmat> on a une reunin a protegqven direct
<christmat> reunion preparative de la sfd de septembre prochain
<christmat> sont presents les membres de protegqv christmat et emmanuel de ubuntucm
<christmat> les pts de ce soir
<christmat> -rapel
<christmat> , presentation des rapports
<christmat> choisir le theme de la sfd
<christmat> ensuite les divers
<christmat> la sceance passee la commission marketing a fait un rapport
<christmat> un document a ete mis en ligne et la completer par les membres de chaque comission
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-04
<Ongolaboy-m> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-29
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: finalement vous allez organiser quelque chose pour la software freedom day ou pas ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: j'ai en parlé au Gar ;) mais personne ne se prononce. En effet, comme c'est la fin de l'année les gar pensent seulemnt à bougé ;)
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-31
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas_> .
<indy21> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-02
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-03
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-30
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-27
<Akhenaton> Hi
<Akhenaton> bien vouloir partagé ici le lien vers les archives concernant le cmNOGLab1
<Akhenaton> ping.....ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> quelles archives veux-tu concernant le cmnog ?
<Akhenaton> bonjour
<Akhenaton> le cmNOGLab1 : concernant les technologies IPV6 & DNSSEC de samedi dernier
<ongolaBoy> j"ai  compris mais que veux tu concrètement ?
<ongolaBoy> sur le pad https://pad.april.org/p/labcnfy il y a un petit résumé et des ressources utiles
<ongolaBoy> si tu voulais une archive vidéo .. j'ai bien peur que personne n'a fait de vidéo hein
<ongolaBoy> tu es dans la liste n'est-ce pas ? donc tu as vu les différents liens dont parlait sylvain ..
<ongolaBoy> en les parcourant bien, je pense que tu peux avoir plusieurs informations
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-28
<ariabbaS> .
<saoungoumi_> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-29
<ariabbas> .
<Gillios_> cc
<qwebirc74154> cc
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-30
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: vous m'avez retiré du groupe barcamp
<saoungoumi> ?
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: ?
<saoungoumi> @sinon donne moi le l'URL car j'ai forget
<IzaneFG> EUYE! Qui t'a retiré?
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: cela fait bien longtemps que je n'y suis pas allé
<IzaneFG> http://groups.google.com/group/barcampcameroon
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: je suis pas sur qu'on m'est alevé
<IzaneFG> lol
<saoungoumi> enlevé!!!
<saoungoumi> lol
<saoungoumi> pour diffuser via un port vers ICECAST
<saoungoumi>  liquidsoap -v --debug 'input.alsa(bufferize=false)'
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG:  liquidsoap -v --debug 'input.alsa(bufferize=false)'
<IzaneFG> cool
<IzaneFG> Ça va aller vite :)
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: à paramètrer au mieu
<saoungoumi> lol
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: la plui m'enpeche de pointer ma journée
<IzaneFG> :))
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: ok pour le groupe Barcamp
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: mais pourquoi n'avez vous pas activé la notification par mail de nouveau messages
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG: s'il est possible de l'activé svp faite le pour mon compte saoungoumi@gmail.com (celui qui d'ailleurs déjà dans votre liste)
<IzaneFG> C'eest toi même qui doit configurer ça dans le google group
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: je confirme que c'est un réglage à effectuer à ton niveau  ( ce qui est une bonne chose en soi d'ailleurs)
<ongolaBoy> pour info .. les admins de launchpad vont intégrer miroir.cm.auf.org dans une liste de miroirs non officiels
<saoungoumi> "non officiels"???
<ongolaBoy> pour être un miroir officiel il faudrait être miroir de  *toutes* les versions d'ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> soit au minimum 777Go
<ongolaBoy> moi je ne peux pas me le permettre
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est déjà ça d'être listé comme miroir
<ongolaBoy> c'est ce que je suis en train de discuter avec les gestionnaires des miroirs ubuntu dans #ubuntu-mirrors
<ongolaBoy> je leur faisais comprendre que dans notre pays , ce n'est pas évident de tout mirrorer mais au moins si on peut lister mon miroir ça serait bien
<ongolaBoy> les infos sur les miroirs ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors ; procédures, recommendations
<IzaneFG> Good :)
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: sinon . pour IPv6 .. je suppose qu'izane t'en a parlé mais ce n'est pas compliqué si tu veux commencer à vraiment tester
<ongolaBoy> en fait vraiment l'utiliser
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: non, depuis on en n'a même pas parler, chacun courrait de son coté :D
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas c'est quand vous voulez
<ongolaBoy> pour IzaneFG comme j'ai dis ailleurs , pour ce qui est de l'AUF, il faut d'abord bien organiser l'infra
<ongolaBoy> après c'est facile
<ongolaBoy> Gillios_: bonjour
<Gillios_> Bonjour boy
<Gillios_> STP je suis en retard sur l'evement sur septembre et je voudrais savoir comment lire les sujets que vous avaient aborder hier a 19hr30.
<ongolaBoy> heu.. attention à ne pas mélanger
<Gillios_> oui!!
<ongolaBoy> hier à 19h30 il s'agissait d'une réunion sur irc par rapport à #ubuntu-africa .. initiative mise en place par un ubunturo sud africain
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas lié directement à ubunt-cm
<Gillios_> ok !
<ongolaBoy> pour septembre il s'agit de l'organisation de la journée des logiciels libres dans certaines villes du cameroun pour ceux qui veulent
<ongolaBoy> et là ça dépend des disponibilités des uns et des autres
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/JLL2015
<Gillios_> ok ! j'ai lu ! disons la description de tout ce qui faut. Et quels sont les modalité pour faire partie de l'évenement
<ongolaBoy> bah .. tout ce qui compte c'est de savoir ce que tu souhaiterais faire et dans quelle ville
<Gillios_> bref l 'IRC en gros ne me permet pas de voir ce qui a été dit avec les autres membres comme par exemple IzaneFG, kenju254....
<Gillios_> je suis ici a YDE
<ongolaBoy> organiser un atelier, aider à la communication, ...
<ongolaBoy> je te conseille de passer au campus numérique francophone de yaoundé alors
<ongolaBoy> tu connais ?
<Gillios_> et mon age sur linux est de 3 semaine
<ongolaBoy> pas de problème
<Gillios_> je ne sais pas comment aider
<ongolaBoy> relis plus haut ce que j'ai écris :)
<Gillios_> STP c'est situé a quel nivau?
<Gillios_> a coté  du lycee lecler
<ongolaBoy> entre le lycée de ngoa-ekelle et le lycée leclerc http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/353842836
<ongolaBoy> :)
<Gillios_> ok et a quel stp
<ongolaBoy> dans l'après midi de préférence
<Gillios_> a kel heure
<Gillios_> !!
<Gillios_> ok à de main alors ! et pardon je me renseigne chez qui des min arrivé
<ongolaBoy> tu demandes à voir Willy Manga
<Gillios_> ok
<Gillios_> merci
<Gillios_> et si ça ne te derrange pas comment suivre le fil de  la discution des autres membres
<Gillios_> ??
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que tu appelles «fils de discussion ...» ??
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que tu appelles «fil de discussion ...» ??
<Gillios_> <ongolaBoy> en tout cas c'est quand vous voulez
<Gillios_> [15:40] <ongolaBoy> pour IzaneFG comme j'ai dis ailleurs , pour ce qui est de l'AUF, il faut d'abord bien organiser l'infra
<Gillios_> [15:40] <ongolaBoy> après c'est facile
<ongolaBoy> tu veux voir l'historique ?
<Gillios_> oui
<Gillios_> c'est bien ça
<ongolaBoy> les salons sont archivés par un bot qui est dans ce salon et qui s'appelle ubuntulog
<ongolaBoy> il place tout ça dans http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ongolaBoy> que tu peux parcourir par année, mois, salon , ...
<ongolaBoy> hum .. mais je vois que pour aujourdh'ui il n 'a pas encore généré le contenu http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/30/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<Gillios_> oui j'ai remarqué
<Gillios_> et c'est vide
<Gillios_> et les autres membres sont aussi connecté??
<ongolaBoy> bah .. il y en a qui se connectent de temps en temps
<ongolaBoy> moi j'ouvre toujours une fenêtre irc quand j'ai internet :)
<qwebirc49898> ok je comprend maintenant. Parce que fois que je viens ici je ne voir rien même les membres connectés
<ongolaBoy> hum.. et quand est ce que tu viens ?
<ongolaBoy> parce que très souvent de lundi à vendredi je suis là
<ongolaBoy> mais je ne parle pas forcément
<saoungoumi> .
<Gillios_> je crois depuis le 8 de ce mois et c'est la premiere fois que je te voi connecter
<ongolaBoy> tu as du mal voir parce que je suis presque *toujours* sur irc ;)
<Gillios_> mais concernant les conversation ici vous etes mon premier contact
<ongolaBoy> tu avais regardé sur la section des connectés au salon ?
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: il te veux probablement plus actif
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas je suis là
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: pour IPv6 j'en discuterais avec IzaneFG  sous peu
<ongolaBoy> http://ongola.blogspot.com/2015/07/premiers-pas-avec-ipv6.html si ça peut t'inspirer
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: mais il est à noter que l'UN dispose de 1024 adresse IPv4 publique!
<ongolaBoy> boff ... :)
<ongolaBoy> IPv4 c'est le passé
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> actuellement j'ai un /64 en IPv6
<ongolaBoy> et je peux obtenir un /48 mais ce n'est pas la priorité
<ongolaBoy> toi encore tu peux avoir un préfixe IPv4 relativement conséquent mais le pb n'est pas la quantité
<ongolaBoy> mais l'intérêt de passer autant que possible à la nouvelle version
<ongolaBoy> et mettre fin au NAT
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> tiens en passant, miroir.cm.auf.org est accessible aussi via 2001:470:1f09:ebd::4 ;)
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: cool
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: ok je suis entrain lire l'article et les articles des liens intégré dans ton aticle
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: c'est vrai que je l'ai apppris à l'école mais je compte bien m'y mettre en moi d'AOUT à IPv6
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: sur cetain serveur
<ongolaBoy> ok
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: pas-à-pas comme tu l'as dis dans  http://ongola.blogspot.com/2015/07/premiers-pas-avec-ipv6.html
<ongolaBoy> mais comme je disais à IzaneFG  .. si tu veux juste faire des tests en réseau local.. tu peux le faire dès maintenant !
<ongolaBoy> si tu regardes bien tes interfaces, tu verras un _inet6_ parmi les adresses
<ongolaBoy> les adresses de lien local fe80:: sont obtenues par autoconfiguration par les interfaces dès que tu démarres ta machine
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas sur GNU/Linux
<ongolaBoy> donc toutes les machines qui seront sur le même lien (niveau 2) .. peuvent communiquer en IPv6
<saoungoumi> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-31
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-01
<Gillios> xc
#ubuntu-cm 2016-08-05
<qwebirc68233> empty?
#ubuntu-cm 2017-08-06
<BanyoBoy> hello
#ubuntu-cm 2019-08-01
<ongolaboy> .
